# Avengers: Endgame - Von später Rache für Spoiler bis hin zu Körperverletzung



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Avengers: Endgame - Von später Rache für Spoiler bis hin zu Körperverletzung*

						Mit Avengers: Endgame ist seit Ende April der neueste Film mit den Marvel-Superhelden im Kampf um die Wiederherstellung der Ordnung im Universum in den Kinos. Mittlerweile dürften die meisten interessierten Zuschauer den Film zwar gesehen haben, doch Spoiler sind immer ein heißes Thema und enden manchmal auch in extremen Reaktionen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Avengers: Endgame - Von später Rache für Spoiler bis hin zu Körperverletzung*


----------



## SnaxeX (8. Mai 2019)

*AW: Avengers: Endgame - Von später Rache für Spoiler bis hin zu Körperverletzung*

Bin einen Tag nach dem Release in einem Video auf Youtube gespoilert worden (das YT Video hatte nicht mal im entferntesten was mit Endgame zu tun). Halb so schlimm für mich, da ich nicht komplett gehyped war, aber gemein war es trotzdem.


----------



## RyzA (8. Mai 2019)

*AW: Avengers: Endgame - Von später Rache für Spoiler bis hin zu Körperverletzung*

Menschen die bewußt spoilern  um anderen zu ärgern sind Arschlöcher.  Nur jemanden deswegen zu verprügeln ist nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## MiezeMatze (8. Mai 2019)

*AW: Avengers: Endgame - Von spÃ¤ter Rache fÃ¼r Spoiler bis hin zu KÃ¶rperverletzung*

Also der Film ist ja erst 30% pseudo theatralisch...dann 60% Klamaukfilm (waren ein paar Schmunzler dabei) ... 



Spoiler



und dann wieder so ein total einfallsloser langweiliger Endfight.

- Ich hab es befürchtet und Hulk wurde noch weiter *beschissener* gemacht.  Was sollte dieser Dr. Hulk aka Weichei.... wieder kein fight
- Warum losen die restlichen Avengers gegen Thanos OHNE Infinity-Stones-Handschuh so dermaßen ab.
   Mit einem Thor (auch wenn er fett ist) der mit dem ach so epischen stormbringer und dem hammer angreift.... und später in Tagteam mit Captain Amerika mit Thors hammer in der Hand.
- Und natürlich muss es am Ende wieder Ironman retten ...weil er ja der beste der besten der besten ist (inoffiziell) und natürlich damir Robert D. Jr. gebührend austeigen kann.
  Ich will garnicht wissen wen sie in dessen Rolle stecken, dass kann nur ultrabeschissen werden.

Ich empfehle jedem der wenigstens etwas Anspruch an Filme ... und Verständnis von Filmen und Storytelling hat sich dieses Kritikvideo anzusehen.
Es geht NICHT um Avengers sondern allg. um den Niedergang des guten (Blockbuster) Films in Hollywood.
Das ist zum Thema Actionfilm...aber es gibt auch andere Videos, wobei es das hier auch allgemein gilt.

>>>>>WICHTIG : YouTube
Der Mann bringt es auf den Punkt. Auch in seinen anderen Videos zum Film.


----------



## RyzA (8. Mai 2019)

*AW: Avengers: Endgame - Von später Rache für Spoiler bis hin zu Körperverletzung*

Hier geht es gerade im Thread um Spoiler und die Reaktionen darauf. Und vor mir spoilert wieder jemand munter drauf los.


----------



## Multano (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Avengers: Endgame - Von später Rache für Spoiler bis hin zu Körperverletzung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Hier geht es gerade im Thread um Spoiler und die Reaktionen darauf. Und vor mir spoilert wieder jemand munter drauf los.



Also der spoiler ist schon ne Frechheit oder schon absichtliche Provokation. User gehört dafür eigentlich gebannt.


----------



## BabaYaga (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Avengers: Endgame - Von später Rache für Spoiler bis hin zu Körperverletzung*

Ich frag mich da immer wer der Blödere ist. Der der spoilert oder derjenige der sich ein Jahr lang mit dem Typen anfreundet um es ihm zurückzugeben. So viel Zeit zu verplempern nur dafür, sinnloser kann man seine Lebenszeit kaum verschwenden. Der Typ vor dem Kino ist schon heftig, schweres Aufmerksamkeitsdefizit aber das dürfte ja an dem Tag dann kein Thema mehr gewesen sein 



Headcrash schrieb:


> Hier geht es gerade im Thread um Spoiler und die Reaktionen darauf. Und vor mir spoilert wieder jemand munter drauf los.



Ja bei manchen ist der Kopf wirklich nur da, weil sie ohne ihn komisch aussehen würden.


----------



## sunburst1988 (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Avengers: Endgame - Von später Rache für Spoiler bis hin zu Körperverletzung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Menschen die bewußt spoilern  um anderen zu ärgern sind Arschlöcher.  Nur jemanden deswegen zu verprügeln ist nicht in Ordnung.



Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie schwer der Typ verletzt wurde, aber die eine oder andere Backpfeife hat er sich schon verdient. Ich meine, was soll denn sowas?


----------



## Cobar (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Avengers: Endgame - Von später Rache für Spoiler bis hin zu Körperverletzung*



> eine interessante Aktion wäre die Sache allemal


Ich würde die Aktion eher als extrem kindisch und dumm bezeichnen, aber das kann wohl jeder so machen, wie er mag.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Hier geht es gerade im Thread um Spoiler und  die Reaktionen darauf. Und vor mir spoilert wieder jemand munter drauf  los.


Der Film läuft jetzt seit zwei Wochen. Wer ihn bis jetzt noch nicht gesehen hat, der hat wohl auch nicht so großes Interesse daran, dass da jetzt niemand anders drüber reden dürfte.
Sorry, aber irgendwann ist auch mal gut mit dem künstlichen Aufregen.
Wer sich so auf den Film gefreut hat, hat ihn wohl auch innerhalb von zwei Wochen gucken können, gerade bei so einem Film wie Endgame, von dem man weiß, dass er einfach überall besprochen wird.


----------



## RyzA (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Avengers: Endgame - Von später Rache für Spoiler bis hin zu Körperverletzung*



Cobar schrieb:


> Der Film läuft jetzt seit zwei Wochen. Wer ihn bis jetzt noch nicht gesehen hat, der hat wohl auch nicht so großes Interesse daran, dass da jetzt niemand anders drüber reden dürfte.
> Sorry, aber irgendwann ist auch mal gut mit dem künstlichen Aufregen.
> Wer sich so auf den Film gefreut hat, hat ihn wohl auch innerhalb von zwei Wochen gucken können, gerade bei so einem Film wie Endgame, von dem man weiß, dass er einfach überall besprochen wird.


Sehe ich anders. Normalerweise gucke ich solche Filme auch erst wenn der große Ansturm vorbei ist. Dieses mal waren wir eher drin.
Aber ich denke bis zu 4 Wochen sollte man schon auf Spoiler verzichten bzw sie kennzeichen/verbergen.
Und ich weiß auch nicht, warum  das für manche für ein Problem ist, mal gerade dafür Spoiler-Tags  zu sezten.


----------



## Krolgosh (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Avengers: Endgame - Von später Rache für Spoiler bis hin zu Körperverletzung*



Cobar schrieb:


> Der Film läuft jetzt seit zwei Wochen. Wer ihn bis jetzt noch nicht gesehen hat, der hat wohl auch nicht so großes Interesse daran, dass da jetzt niemand anders drüber reden dürfte.



Sehe ich tatsächlich auch noch etwas anders. War mir bisher nicht Möglich den Film im Kino zu sehen, da immer etwas anderes dazwischen gekommen ist. Eigentlich war nun fest der kommende Samstag geplant.. aber nein, da muss der Schwiegerdrache Geburtstag haben. 
Irgendwann is dann zwar auch mal gut wie du richtig sagst, aber wartet damit vlt noch ein bisschen.


----------



## Asuramaru (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Avengers: Endgame - Von spÃ¤ter Rache fÃ¼r Spoiler bis hin zu KÃ¶rperverletzung*



MiezeMatze schrieb:


> Also der Film ist ja erst 30% pseudo theatralisch...dann 60% Klamaukfilm (waren ein paar Schmunzler dabei) ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich lese sehr sehr oft warum die Avengers gegen Thanos keine Chance haben,das ist einfach zu erklären,Thanos ist ein extrem begabter Kämpfer sehr sehr Taktisch kämpft und das macht ihn viel stärker als seine Gegner.In Infinity War hat Thanos die Steine niemals wirklich benutzt,er hat überwiegend mit seiner eigenen Kraft gekämpft,alles was er mal gemacht hat ist mit den Steinen ein paar Tricks aus den Hut zu zaubern,das hat aber nichts mit Kraft zu tun.Was sagte er auf den Titan zu Tony ,"Das alles für einen tropfen Blut" Alles was sie geschafft haben ist ihn einen Kratzer zu verpassen mehr nicht.

Thanos hat Hulk auch ohne den Stein in Infinity War besiegt,der Power-Stone den er von Xandar hat hatte nämlich nicht geleuchtet als er Hulk platt gemacht hat.



> Es geht NICHT um Avengers sondern allg. um den Niedergang des guten (Blockbuster) Films in Hollywood.


Was ist für dich denn die Bezeichnung für einen Blockbuster Film,Es gibt auch heute noch genügent Blockbuster Filme,genauso wie früher auch,der König der Löwen kommt im Sommer in die Kinos,der wird richtig gut werden,Jurassic World hatten wir 2015,der war richtig Super.

Die Blockbuster gehen garnicht unter,es ist nur die eigene unzufriedenheit alles zu kritisieren.In deinem Link mit dem Youtube Video geht es um Actionfilme die absolute Schnittmaskaer sind wie der Sprecher es sagt,in einigen Szenen ist das auch der fall,aber sie sind nicht übermäßg krass,manchmal ist es aber wirklich schade das dort viele Schnitte drin sind, wie dem Kampf bei The Return of the First Avenger mit dem Franzosen am Anfang auf dem Schiff,das ist eigentlich eine echt gute Kampfszene,sind aber auch sehr viele Schnitte drin.


----------



## WoFNuLL (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Avengers: Endgame - Von später Rache für Spoiler bis hin zu Körperverletzung*

Man sollte eigendlich auch erwähnen ( Bevor die Pseudo Spoiler Polizei wieder rumrennt ):

Die Aktion #DontSpoilTheEndgame , hatte den Sinn ca. 2 Wochen lang Spoiler zu verhindern um Fans die möglichkeit zu geben den Film im vollem Umfang zu erleben und zu genießen! Die Aktion wurde am Montag Abend beendet und es wurden laut den Russos auf Twitter nun sogar erlaubt offiziell zu Spoilern.

Es wundert mich das es 2 Wochen sehr gut geklappt hat und ich auf vielen Seiten die sonst von Usern mit Spoilern geflutet wurden, konsequent alle Spoiler verhindert wurden.


----------



## MySound (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Avengers: Endgame - Von später Rache für Spoiler bis hin zu Körperverletzung*

Wie erkennt man dass die Menschen keine wirklichen Probleme haben?

Richtig....


----------



## Cobar (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Avengers: Endgame - Von später Rache für Spoiler bis hin zu Körperverletzung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders. Normalerweise gucke ich solche Filme auch erst wenn der große Ansturm vorbei ist. Dieses mal waren wir eher drin.
> Aber ich denke bis zu 4 Wochen sollte man schon auf Spoiler verzichten bzw sie kennzeichen/verbergen.
> Und ich weiß auch nicht, warum  das für manche für ein Problem ist, mal gerade dafür Spoiler-Tags  zu sezten.



Dann passt du doch genau in meine Beschreibung rein. Dir war es nicht wirklich wichtig genug den Film innerhalb von 2 Wochen zu sehen, dann muss man eben mit möglichen Spoilern leben und das gerade bei einem so riesigen Film wie Endgame, wo man doch schon lange weiß, wie groß das Interesse daran ist.
Spoilertags zu setzen sehe ich allerdings auch nicht als das große Problem an, das sollte man möglichst immer machen, um besondere Plottwists oder eventuell das Ende eines Films nicht zu verraten, selbst wenn er schon sehr alt ist.



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Sehe ich tatsächlich auch noch etwas anders. War  mir bisher nicht Möglich den Film im Kino zu sehen, da immer etwas  anderes dazwischen gekommen ist. Eigentlich war nun fest der kommende  Samstag geplant.. aber nein, da muss der Schwiegerdrache Geburtstag  haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hier ebenso. Dass man mal zwei Wochen keine Zeit hat, um ins Kino zu gehen, das kann natürlich mal vorkommen. Zwei Wochen sehe ich aber in der Regel als ausreichend lange an, damit so ziemlich jeder, der großes Interesse am Film hat, sich diesen ohne Spoiler ansehen kann. Danach sollte man dann auch mal darüber reden dürfen ohne dass sich jeder direkt beschwert, weil er eventuell etwas lesen könnte, das ihn spoilert.


----------



## thrustno1 (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Avengers: Endgame - Von später Rache für Spoiler bis hin zu Körperverletzung*

Jo Superhelden Filme sind immer ne Körperverletzung.


----------



## Mahoy (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Avengers: Endgame - Von spÃ¤ter Rache fÃ¼r Spoiler bis hin zu KÃ¶rperverletzung*



Asuramaru schrieb:


> Also ich lese sehr sehr oft warum die Avengers gegen Thanos keine Chance haben,das ist einfach zu erklären,Thanos ist ein extrem begabter Kämpfer sehr sehr Taktisch kämpft und das macht ihn viel stärker als seine Gegner.In Infinity War hat Thanos die Steine niemals wirklich benutzt,er hat überwiegend mit seiner eigenen Kraft gekämpft,alles was er mal gemacht hat ist mit den Steinen ein paar Tricks aus den Hut zu zaubern,das hat aber nichts mit Kraft zu tun.Was sagte er auf den Titan zu Tony ,"Das alles für einen tropfen Blut" Alles was sie geschafft haben ist ihn einen Kratzer zu verpassen mehr nicht.



Ich habe das etwas anders wahrgenommen: Thanos musste die Steine kaum einsetzen, weil er von Haus aus absurd overpowered ist. Ausgefeilte kooperative Taktiken kamen eher von seinen Gegnern, aber die bringen nun einmal nichts, wenn Thanos "von Natur aus" 100mal so viel einstecken und austeilen kann wie der Hulk auf maximalen Rage-Level. Ansonsten hatte er so viel Raffinesse wie eine Abrissbirne - das hätte man besser machen können.


----------



## Asuramaru (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Avengers: Endgame - Von spÃ¤ter Rache fÃ¼r Spoiler bis hin zu KÃ¶rperverletzung*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich habe das etwas anders wahrgenommen: *Thanos musste die Steine kaum einsetzen, weil er von Haus aus absurd overpowered ist.* Ausgefeilte kooperative Taktiken kamen eher von seinen Gegnern, aber die bringen nun einmal nichts, wenn Thanos "von Natur aus" 100mal so viel einstecken und austeilen kann wie der Hulk auf maximalen Rage-Level. Ansonsten hatte er so viel Raffinesse wie eine Abrissbirne - das hätte man besser machen können.



Das ist absolut richtig,er hat von Natur aus eine abartige Stärke,aber schau dir mal den Kampf gegen Hul an,da geht er richtig Taktisch vor,er schlägt auf Punkte wo es wirklich wehtut.

Zu diesen Link von @*MiezeMatze* 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4GDPNK_da7U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


leider kommen solche extrem Schnitte auch in den Marvel FIlmen vor,das liegt aber daran weil die Darsteller keine erfahrenen Kampfsportler sind wie Keanu Reeves oder Chacky Chan,ein Chris Evans benutzt doubel und dieses macht dann das Akrobatische kunststück während dann der Schnitt kommt mit dem Gesicht von Chris Evans oder Scarlett Johansson.

Um mir das ganze nochmal genauer anzusehen habe ich mir heute auf Amazon Prime Atomic Blonde angesehen und Charlize Theron lässt sich da richtig zusammenprügeln,die hat kaum Schnitte in ihren Kampfszenen drin und das verdient wirklich Hochachtung an sie.Charlize Theron ist wirklich eine begnadete Schauspielerin und ihre Filme bekommen leider auch viel zu wenig beachtung.


----------



## RyzA (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Avengers: Endgame - Von später Rache für Spoiler bis hin zu Körperverletzung*



Cobar schrieb:


> Dann passt du doch genau in meine Beschreibung rein. Dir war es nicht wirklich wichtig genug den Film innerhalb von 2 Wochen zu sehen, dann muss man eben mit möglichen Spoilern leben und das gerade bei einem so riesigen Film wie Endgame, wo man doch schon lange weiß, wie groß das Interesse daran ist.


Nein, du hast falsch verstanden... ich hatte den Film schon eher gesehen. Und zwar nach einer Woche.
Meistens warte ich aber 2-3 Wochen. Weil ich nicht so gerne ins volle Kino gehe.


----------



## Mahoy (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Avengers: Endgame - Von spÃ¤ter Rache fÃ¼r Spoiler bis hin zu KÃ¶rperverletzung*



Asuramaru schrieb:


> Das ist absolut richtig,er hat von Natur aus eine abartige Stärke,aber schau dir mal den Kampf gegen Hul an,da geht er richtig Taktisch vor,er schlägt auf Punkte wo es wirklich wehtut.



Ja, das war an der Stelle schon ganz ordentlich choreographiert. Allerdings löst Thanos den anfänglichen Griff von Hulk auch nur wieder durch absurd überlegene Körperkraft, deren Demonstration die anschließende Kickbox-/Wrestling-Einlage relativ überflüssig macht. Er hätte diese Skills ganz offensichtlich gar nicht gebraucht, zumal Hulk ja seinerseits kein Techniker ist.



> Um mir das ganze nochmal genauer anzusehen habe ich mir heute auf Amazon Prime Atomic Blonde angesehen und Charlize Theron lässt sich da richtig zusammenprügeln,die hat kaum Schnitte in ihren Kampfszenen drin und das verdient wirklich Hochachtung an sie.Charlize Theron ist wirklich eine begnadete Schauspielerin und ihre Filme bekommen leider auch viel zu wenig beachtung.



Den habe ich noch nicht gesehen, aber es stimmt natürlich, dass man als selbst Praktizierender an ungewöhnlichster Stelle überrascht werden kann. Ich schaue derzeit "Whiskey Cavalier" und bei einer Agentenkomödie in Serie rechnet man ja nun wirklich nicht mit überzeugender Kampftechnik, aber zwischendurch hat man tatsächlich den den Eindruck, dass da von jemanden beraten und trainiert wurde, der Ahnung von der Sache hat und nicht den Realismus für dekorative Moves opfern musste. Das hat auch den Vorteil, dass man einigermaßen körperlich fitten Schauspielern die Grundlagen vermitteln kann und nicht alles von Stuntmen erledigt werden muss. Das finde ich ebenfalls angenehmer als die ständigen Perspektivwechsel, bei denen sehr offensichtlich ist, dass damit der Personenwechsel kaschiert werden soll.


----------



## Leob12 (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Avengers: Endgame - Von spÃ¤ter Rache fÃ¼r Spoiler bis hin zu KÃ¶rperverletzung*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ja, das war an der Stelle schon ganz ordentlich choreographiert. Allerdings löst Thanos den anfänglichen Griff von Hulk auch nur wieder durch absurd überlegene Körperkraft, deren Demonstration die anschließende Kickbox-/Wrestling-Einlage relativ überflüssig macht. Er hätte diese Skills ganz offensichtlich gar nicht gebraucht, zumal Hulk ja seinerseits kein Techniker ist.
> 
> 
> 
> Den habe ich noch nicht gesehen, aber es stimmt natürlich, dass man als selbst Praktizierender an ungewöhnlichster Stelle überrascht werden kann. Ich schaue derzeit "Whiskey Cavalier" und bei einer Agentenkomödie in Serie rechnet man ja nun wirklich nicht mit überzeugender Kampftechnik, aber zwischendurch hat man tatsächlich den den Eindruck, dass da von jemanden beraten und trainiert wurde, der Ahnung von der Sache hat und nicht den Realismus für dekorative Moves opfern musste. Das hat auch den Vorteil, dass man einigermaßen körperlich fitten Schauspielern die Grundlagen vermitteln kann und nicht alles von Stuntmen erledigt werden muss. Das finde ich ebenfalls angenehmer als die ständigen Perspektivwechsel, bei denen sehr offensichtlich ist, dass damit der Personenwechsel kaschiert werden soll.


Diese ständigen Schnitte sind oft auch nur ein Mittel dazu, dass alles möglichst dynamisch wirkt. 
Und man kaschiert damit natürlich auch die Schwächen der Schauspieler. Leider kann man sich deswegen viele Actionfilme gar nicht mehr ansehen...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Avengers: Endgame - Von später Rache für Spoiler bis hin zu Körperverletzung*

Wobei ich in Transformers die schnellen Schnitte noch schlimmer fand.


----------



## Asuramaru (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Avengers: Endgame - Von später Rache für Spoiler bis hin zu Körperverletzung*

Es ist wirklich so das man in Filmen mehr auf sowas achten muss und dieses auch kritisiert

Eine ebenfals begnadete Schauspielerin ist Michelle Yeoh die in Star Trek Discovery Imperator Philippa Georgiou spielt, auch sie verfügt über zwei Jahrzehnte Kampfsport Erfahrung und ihre Szenen sind immer Bombe wenn sie kämpft.
Das fehlt leider wirklich in den Marvel Filmen, Schauspieler die kein Stuntdouble brauchen


----------



## Leob12 (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Avengers: Endgame - Von später Rache für Spoiler bis hin zu Körperverletzung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wobei ich in Transformers die schnellen Schnitte noch schlimmer fand.


Transformers ist auch in jeglicher Hinsicht schlimmer^^

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Asuramaru (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Avengers: Endgame - Von spÃ¤ter Rache fÃ¼r Spoiler bis hin zu KÃ¶rperverletzung*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ja, das war an der Stelle schon ganz ordentlich choreographiert. Allerdings löst Thanos den anfänglichen Griff von Hulk auch nur wieder durch absurd überlegene Körperkraft, deren Demonstration die anschließende Kickbox-/Wrestling-Einlage relativ überflüssig macht. Er hätte diese Skills ganz offensichtlich gar nicht gebraucht, zumal Hulk ja seinerseits kein Techniker ist.
> 
> Den habe ich noch nicht gesehen, aber es stimmt natürlich, dass man als selbst Praktizierender an ungewöhnlichster Stelle überrascht werden kann. Ich schaue derzeit "Whiskey Cavalier" und bei einer Agentenkomödie in Serie rechnet man ja nun wirklich nicht mit überzeugender Kampftechnik, aber zwischendurch hat man tatsächlich den den Eindruck, dass da von jemanden beraten und trainiert wurde, der Ahnung von der Sache hat und nicht den Realismus für dekorative Moves opfern musste. Das hat auch den Vorteil, dass man einigermaßen körperlich fitten Schauspielern die Grundlagen vermitteln kann und nicht alles von Stuntmen erledigt werden muss. Das finde ich ebenfalls angenehmer als die ständigen Perspektivwechsel, bei denen sehr offensichtlich ist, dass damit der Personenwechsel kaschiert werden soll.



Als ich mir The Raid 1+2 angeschaut habe bin ich fast umgefallen,eine  derart geniale Kampfkunsteinlage habe ich im Leben noch nicht gesehen,da  ich selber Kampfsport betreibe hatte mcih das an ein Sparring Kampf  erinert den ich vor kurzen mit einen kumpel gemacht habe.Wir haben auf  mittelharten Level Trainiert,so das die Schläge und Tritte schmerz  hervorrufen und wir waren körperlich völlig am Ende.Wenn man sich den  letzten Kampf in The Raid 1+2 ansieht fällt man um.Dieser Kampf geht um  die 10min und die die Darstelelr sind körperlich völlig am Ende weil sie  so irre viele Aktionen hinterinander machen in unglaublicher  Geschwindigkeit.

Ich selber habe meine eigene Kampftechnik und  folge keinen festen Stil und habe in meienr Technik etwas vom  Karate,Kung Fu,Bodenturnen,Tai Chi und Thaiboxen drin,mein Kumpel ist  erfahrener Thaiboxer und so ist es immer lustig zu sehen wie unterschiedliche Kampftechniken aufeinander wirken.Manchmal mache ich ein Flick Flack oder Tornado Kick aber auch ein TDRaiz komt da mal,das ist aber nicht vergleichbar mit den Flüssigen und schnellen Bewegungsabläufen die man in The Raid 1+2 zu sehen bekommt.

Bis heute verteufel ich den Kameramann von Captain Marvel weil man einfach nicht erkennen kann was Brie Larson für einen Kick beim Training mit Yon-Rogg macht,da die Kamera nur auf Halberhöhe platziert ist weil die Szene sonst eigentlich echt gut ist.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WrmxD7eadUE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bei 0:09sek macht sie einen Highkick aus der Drehung und danach keine Ahnung,ist es ein Raiz/TDRaiz oder was auch immer,man erkennt es einfach nicht weil die Kamera nicht alles einfängt,sie steht auf halberhöhe und das ist so ärgerlich,der Kameramann hats versaut.

Brie Larson hat diese Kampfszene sogar selber gedreht und das muss man  ihr wider hoch anrechnen da sie immer für alles Kritisiert wird,den ein Chris Evans und Scarlett Johansson haben ein Stuntdouble und sie legt sich richtig ins Zeug.
Behind the Scences Captain Marvel




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YxRyGqmsN4U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



The Return of the First Avenger ist ein reines Schnittmassaker und Captain Marvel hat wirklich schöne klare Bilder in den Kampfszenen und sie macht das alles selber und wird dann auch noch für alles kritisiert.

Brie Larson im Interview.


> *Action war bislang nicht unbedingt Ihr Metier. Mussten Sie viel trainieren, um sich auf die Rolle vorzubereiten?*
> 
> Das  kann man wohl sagen. Ich habe neun Monate vor Beginn der Dreharbeiten  mit dem Training begonnen, in den letzten drei vor allem an den Stunts. * Dass viele meiner Kollegen gar die Stunts gar nicht selbst machen, habe  ich irgendwie zu spät kapiert*. An manchen Tagen war ich übersät mit  blauen Flecken und fühlte ich am nächsten Morgen so gerädert, als hätte  ich am Abend zu vor eine ganze Flasche Whiskey getrunken. Aber letztlich  war das eine coole Erfahrung. Nicht nur, weil ich als schüchternes  Mädchen mit Asthma diese physische Herausforderung gemeistert habe.  Sondern vor allem, weil ich mir meinen Körper zurückerobert habe.


Quelle: Brie Larson ueber „Captain Marvel“: „Ich habe mir meinen Koerper zurueckerobert“ - Kultur - Stuttgarter Zeitung

Sie bekommt wirklich viel zu wenig Anerkennung für das was sie als Captain Marvel macht.


----------



## RyzA (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Avengers: Endgame - Von später Rache für Spoiler bis hin zu Körperverletzung*

Was mich an Hulk in den beiden Filmen störte



Spoiler



Erst kriegt er von Thanos eine krasse "Packung" so das er danach ein Schisser geworden ist. Und hat sich nicht mehr rausgetraut im ganzen Film.
Und im zweiten Film ist er die ganz Zeit Hulk, nur intellektuell. Und sie fast aus wie Shrek. Gerade seine Verwandlungen fand ich immer gut und auch den inneren Kampf von Banner.


Ich frage mich was sie mit dem zukünftig noch so  machen?


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Avengers: Endgame - Von später Rache für Spoiler bis hin zu Körperverletzung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich frage mich was sie mit dem zukünftig noch so  machen?



Vermutlich gar nichts mehr, denn soweit ich weiß, ist der Vertrag mit Mark Ruffalo zu Ende.


----------



## Asuramaru (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Avengers: Endgame - Von später Rache für Spoiler bis hin zu Körperverletzung*

@Threshold

Naja das mit Hulk wird auch oft falsch gesehen, in Endgame ist er Professor Hulk, eine Anspielung auf die Comics.
gerade Endgame wimmelt nur so von Anspielungen auf die Comics was von Leuten die diese nicht kennen gern falsch Interpretiert wird.

Comic Anspielungen
Steve Rogers sagt Hail Hydra. 
Professor Hulk. 
Das Footballspiel mit dem Handschuh. 
Captain America kann Mjolmir heben. 
Pepper Pots Rescue Anzug. 

In Endgame gibt es um die 50 Easter-Eggs, darunter auch endliche anspielungen auf Comics und Filme, von daher wird hier oft etwas was ein Easter-Egg ist als Kritik genommen weil man das Easter-Egg garnicht kennt und versteht.


----------



## RyzA (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Avengers: Endgame - Von später Rache für Spoiler bis hin zu Körperverletzung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Vermutlich gar nichts mehr, denn soweit ich weiß, ist der Vertrag mit Mark Ruffalo zu Ende.


Achso. Das wußte ich nicht.



Asuramaru schrieb:


> @Threshold
> Naja das mit Hulk wird auch oft falsch gesehen, in Endgame ist er Professor Hulk, eine Anspielung auf die Comics.


Professor Hulk finde ich aber ********.


----------



## MiezeMatze (12. Mai 2019)

*AW: Avengers: Endgame - Von später Rache für Spoiler bis hin zu Körperverletzung*

Der Film läuft jetzt seit zwei Wochen. Wer ihn bis jetzt noch nicht gesehen hat, der hat wohl auch nicht so großes Interesse daran, dass da jetzt niemand anders drüber reden dürfte.
Sorry, aber irgendwann ist auch mal gut mit dem künstlichen Aufregen.
Wer sich so auf den Film gefreut hat, hat ihn wohl auch innerhalb von zwei Wochen gucken können, gerade bei so einem Film wie Endgame, von dem man weiß, dass er einfach überall besprochen wird.[/QUOTE]

In der Tat, wer jetzt noch nicht gespoilert wurde lebt hinterm Mond...


----------



## MiezeMatze (12. Mai 2019)

*AW: Avengers: Endgame - Von später Rache für Spoiler bis hin zu Körperverletzung*



sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie schwer der Typ verletzt wurde, aber die eine oder andere Backpfeife hat er sich schon verdient. Ich meine, was soll denn sowas?


Gewaltandrohung im Forum!

Bissel gestört wie? 
Ich bezweifle stark dass du dazu in der Lage bist.
Geh mal besser zur Therapie ...



> das wär mal ein Grund gebannt bzw verwarnt zu werden , liebe Redaktion!


----------

